# What do you put in your dogs crate?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Soooo.....Abbie seems to enjoy destuffing crate pads...

I'm sure she could use some more exercise, which I will be providing more of, but I also think she gets pleasure out of destuffing some of her crate pads lol. She loves to murder her squeaky toys with stuffing also...

So I'm on the hunt for a crate pad that is a bit more durable, but still comfy. Right now I just have a few blankets in there, and before that she had this kind of bed/pad in there with a blanket or two on top:

Pet Dreams Plush Pet Bed Covers - Beds - Dog - PetSmart

(It was used by the woman I live with, so it wasn't quite as plush, but that's pretty close lol...)

And before THAT, she had one of these with a few blankets on it that she murdered as well, after only having it for like two weeks  Kinda annoyed that I spent the $30 on it to only have to throw it away so soon...

Midwest Quiet Time Pet Bed - Beds - Dog - PetSmart

So I'd love to find something a bit more durable and more difficult for her to destruct, something that I won't have to worry about "wasting" money on to only have it destroyed. It's either that, or I may just go to Goodwill and get some blankets/comforters, wash them, and use those instead lol. 

I want her crate to be plush and comfy! But not if she's gonna ruin it!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I just use old blankets. They end up getting torn, stinky and slobbered on eventually and then we either wash or replace them.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

We got a nice indoor/outdoor mat for Zio's crate that is looped enough to be plush, but not so much that he could get ahold of it & tear it apart.

To be honest, he is only crated for car travel & when we are at events where he needs to be confined until it's his turn to work. At home he can sleep where he likes. 

However, he did chew his doggie bed a bit. (He's getting into that "male" stage, if you know what I mean... :wink. It's still by our bed, but he doesn't sleep on it much these days.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I got her a comforter at Goodwill tonight for $6 lol! Woohoo! If I wake up in the morning and that is shredded, there will be hell to pay! No, not really, she will just be stuck sleeping on a much less plush blanket or two.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a metal tray she sleeps on!!!

(it did start with a plush bed which she did not like and would run away from, then changed down to a thiner harder fleece bed, which she would drag out of the crate to sleep on the metal tray on the base. so i let her win and left it at that)

She does have a blanket which she sometimes uses for her head and a bit of a chew


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

All 3 dogs in the bed, 1 under the covers! Oh No!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

I had such a chewer/de-stuffer that I had to break the piggybank and buy a Toughchew bed cover from Orvis. I figured that eventually it would pay for itself in not having to keep buying new beds and stuffing... 

And they will replace the cover if the pup chews it - but the stuffing has stayed in ever since!

http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=1K0R


----------



## nayers (Sep 15, 2010)

I dont put anything in the crate...I used to use a towel or pillow, but it absorbs pee, or she will cover it up...I now use nothing, she pee'd the first day and couldn't cover it up....since having to sit in it until I got home, she hasn't pee'd in her crate since. I would fell bad for not providing her with something more comfortable, IF her favorite thing to do was to sprawl out on the hard rough concrete to sunbath.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

When the dogs were puppy's and they were crated until fully trained I used a huge Barney stuffed toy for one of the dogs which they would lay their head on and a towel. They actually liked the coolness of the crate without anything. When the others were puppy's I put in a regular bed with a back and if they liked there was enough room they could use this or just lay on the cool crate which like I said most liked. they would push the towel into a heap and lay on that then the cool metal bottom!

Now none of them sleep in crates its dog beds or my bed or one of the kids beds!


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I"m with Meggels...Goodwill + a few dollars = nice blankets or comforter. Seamus destuffed his first (and only) crate pad I bought him. After that I thought.."what's the point?"





meggels said:


> Soooo.....Abbie seems to enjoy destuffing crate pads...


----------



## MarshlandMagic (Sep 1, 2010)

At night I used an old folded blanket for Magic's crate. I replace it with an old double-sided cotton bathroom rug during the day. She loves her crate and is in and out of it all the time--and to get a break from the "puppy room" I see that is were she ends up for her naps--gets me to other parts of the house! I schedule errands around her naps. Right now she is on the floor at my feet--trying to figure out if she wants to sleep or play. Oops--she just climbed into her crate with her head on her goose friend. At almost 9 weeks old she doesn't care if she is on padding or a hard surface. She snuggles up to her stuffed goose during the night--sleeps 8 hours without a peep. We are very fortunate to have such a good puppy!:smile:


----------

